# Lawn Alternative



## Buffalolick (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi all..I've been kicking around an idea and would like your thoughts on it...A bee friendly lawn alternative...Could it be done? What ground cover or mix of plants could be green enough to be visually pleasing, bloom when short enough to still be considered a lawn, withstand periodic mowing and provide forage for bees? Maybe a mixture of those plants and a grass seed. Something to get away from monoculture lawns and provide more suburban forage...at the farm I mix red and white clover with fescue seed and I like the results, but not sure the bee value of doing that.


----------



## bobbees (Mar 14, 2009)

I planted about a half of acre last year with diffrent types of clover to see how it would do. The red got to high and stalky for me but I liked the yellow and white clover. I think it will do well for a lawn. I intend to plant a couple of acres this year.


----------



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

This does not actually answer your question. I live off the road, so I can do what I want. I do not like mowing grass, so I planted a herb garden in front. Used pine needles as mulch. Looks nice. Bees happy.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

Dutch white clover.


----------



## Noelle (Apr 26, 2009)

I have been wondering this too. but are the clovers evergreen? or at least perennial? I am picturing a super muddy mess in the spring. at least lawn grass stays put all winter. its ugly but it covers the ground. any thoughts?

I have seen bees working bungleweed or ajuga reptans. it can handle the occasional mowing and even some foot traffic. pretty purple flowers. I think it is there all winter. perhaps a mix of those. could get costly.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

My lawn is all white dutch clover. It is green year round and if you don't mow it or graze it it grows to about eight inches tall. The back yard is grazed by poultry and stays about two inches. I get about four months of bloom out of it. I love it.

Also, territorial seed has a "mow no more" mix that is low growing grasses and flowers but I'm not sure what all is in it.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Well, on our 1/3 acre lot, we eliminated about 800 sq.feet of back lawn by putting in this  last year:


----------



## Noelle (Apr 26, 2009)

Omie,

okay, now I'm getting jealous!


----------



## Buffalolick (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice garden Omie! 

Brenda, cow... Dutch white clover it is! I'd still like to mix it up with something else...although I'm sure mother nature will help with that since it won't be treated.


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

Don't forget dandelions.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Our front "lawn" is a mix of lavender, dandelions,spiderwort, a variety of flowers my wife planted, 2 apple trees, milkweed, ragweed, sweet white clover, sunflowers and whatever chooses to grow there. In contrast, my neighbor keeps her grass trimmed to about 2 inches high. We get along fine.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

We're working our way to a "grass free" lawn using raised beds and eventually monkey grass, vetch and clover along the walkways. No lawnmowers... It is a transition and definitely a work in progress as we fiddle with what where and how much to plant. We have a tiny yard and have started to add a new bed in the front or work a part of the backyard each year.


----------



## mnflemish (Jun 7, 2010)

I have a lot of White Dutch in my yard and the bees love it. Just wait till evening to mow so the bees are sleeping.


----------



## Claudia80 (Aug 19, 2010)

Berkshire,
I love your pictures  Also, thanks for naming the flowers because Im just starting to learn!


----------



## LenInNorCal (Feb 28, 2009)

Consider contacting your local Master Gardener outfit, sometimes in the Yellow Pages. They often have alternatives to lawns AND there are beeks often in the clubs, with lists even!


----------

